#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Creatief wanneer weinig stroom voorhanden is

## Watt Xtra

hallo,

vandaag eens begonnen aan een stel creatieve oplossingen om bij bandjes toch een leuke lichtshow neer te kunnen zetten zonder dat constant de stoppen eruitvliegen. Ik heb het dan over zaaltjes, kroegen waar wel voldoende podium ruimte is maar weinig stroom voorhanden, denk aan 1 krachtstroom aansluiting 16A. 

Heb zelf een stel 4kante alukokers voorzien van stopcontacten, powercon aansluiting en een aantal par 36 spotjes. Hiermee is een soort waaier effect over de band te creeren of een soort blinder effect. Relatief goedkoop te maken, weinig stroomverbruik en toch voldoende lichtopbrengst. Ik zal morgen een stel foto's plaatsen, (cam heeft een vriend van mij mee)

Iemand zelf ook enkele creaties bedacht of nog in de ideeenbus zitten?
Het gaat dan om effect/show verlichting die weinig stroom verbruikt.

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Niet dat iedereen het al in gebruik heeft in zijn bedrijf, maar wat dacht je van led verlichting? Niet creatief qua bedenken, maar wel een lage stroomverbruik en een legio van mogelijkheden als je een leuk setje mee hebt!

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja, idd led is een oplossing. ken de band MXL die alleen nog maar ledpanels meehebben bij discobezoeken, onee ook nog een stel movingheads op de grond. Alleen prijstechnisch nog niet echt haalbaar voor setups in kroegen en kleinere zaaltjes. Hierbij gaat het vooral om de creativiteit met zo laag mogelijke kosten om zodoende niet alleen de standaard par lampen en scanners mee te hebben.

----------


## stekelvarke

Voor een rockbandje heb ik een "aluminium doos" ontworpen van 1m/1m met een opening aan de voorkant, daarvoor kippengaas gespannen met in zilverpapier hun logo(gelukkig dat het niet te ingewikkeld was) er op. in de doos 2 Led parren(gericht op de alu achterkant). Het was niet de bedoeling om dit  stroomvriendelijk te maken(maar het is het wel) maar wel eerder als speciaaltje wat steeds meegaat als ze ergens moeten spelen.

----------


## rene.derksen

Met pinspotjes kun je een acl immiteren. makkelijk waaiertjes mee te maken.

----------


## Upgrading your system

en dan een kub lege ruimte meeslepen?? (ownee 2 parren erin) vindt het een beetje overdreven als ik eerlijk ben.

----------


## tomv

LED is dan gewoon de oplossing.
En pinspotjes zijn ook creatief als er genoeg stroom is. Van het weekend in een dansvoorstelling een 20-tal gebuikt  :Cool: .

----------


## stekelvarke

> en dan een kub lege ruimte meeslepen?? (ownee 2 parren erin) vindt het een beetje overdreven als ik eerlijk ben.



is ook niet de bedoeling dat het practisch is ofzo, de bedoeling was om het logo (ong 70cm/70cm) langst achteren te belichten en het er eenbeetje industrial er te laten uitzien wat ook nog eens "plug and play" is. Als jij een makkelijkere oplossing zou hebben hoor ik die graag

----------


## Robert H

> en dan een kub lege ruimte meeslepen?? (ownee 2 parren erin) vindt het een beetje overdreven als ik eerlijk ben.



Hij bedoelt met 1x1 toch echt de breedte en hoogte, gok ik...  

Een blok van 1x1x1 krijg je bij 50% van de zaaltjes niet eens binnen.

----------


## stekelvarke

Uiteraard, 1m hoog, 1breed en 32cm diep

----------


## Watt Xtra

hierbij dan een aantal beloofde foto's van de bouw helaas niet echt duidelijke foto's, deze zijn vroegtijdig verwijderd.  :Frown:  

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=Q6MWGYYD

----------


## Harmen

de laatste foto is wazig, maar volgens mij zijn ze niet echt lekker gesteld..
of echt niet.

----------


## Watt Xtra

klopt, deze foto is genomen bij het tweede bandje, na het eerste bandje hele backline van het podium. Naja je weet vastwel hoe het gaat. Zoals verder te zien was de tent ook niet erg hoog maar wilde men toch verlichting hierachter. 

zal van de week zien enkele nette foto's te plaatsen.

----------


## Watt Xtra

ja klopt alles nu aan een powercon, kan ze echter makkelijk splitten en zodoende verdelen over een 4 kanaals dimmer. Gebruiken nu 2 kanalen. 120 volt lampen zijn nog steeds te koop idd. zowel in par 36 als 64. alleen hebben deze een veel hoger vermogen, en dat moet juist niet.

ben nu bezig met het testen en proberen van spiegelbollen, op truss, in de truss achter de band enz enz. zijn opzich ook leuke dingen mee uit te halen, zeker met het beschijnen van zn ding dmv een msd 250/2 lamp.

"Vraagje": wie kent die par 36 zwenkspotjes?? draaien deze snel of juist heel langzaam?? is het meer een zoeklicht? Lijkt me wel wat om een stel van deze achter de band te plaatsen op een meter hoogte ofzo.

----------


## Highfield

je moet denken aan een vuurtoren, alleen dan heen en weer ipv rond bewegend, maar de snelheid is vergelijkbaar. net als met vuurtorens is de draaisnelheid niet bij ieder spotje gelijk, maar ik heb ook wel eens een spotje met variabele snelheid in m'n handen gehad. ik moet je het merk helaas schuldig blijven. het lijkt me wel een leuk gezicht, 8 van die dingen op verschillende hoogtes/hoeken achter een band :Smile:

----------


## STim

Ik kan die zwenkspotjes afraden, ze gaan héél snel kapot en wij gebruikten ze zelfs niet eens on-the-road. Ook vind het effect toch niet zo heel mooi, het is allemaal wat schokkerig en wanneer hij wisselt voor de andere kant op te gaan staat hij even stil enzo.

----------


## Watt Xtra

wat gaat er snel aan kapot? behuizing niet stevig, lamp die snel op is?? draai mechaniek laat het afweten? Ik heb er nu een paar opgezocht op het web en kom die dingen al tegen voor nog geen 20 euro per stuk!! Dat niet even snel draaien van de lampen moet op zich geen probleem geven wanneer je er meerdere neerzet, je kunt ze alleen maar aan of uit zetten he? zou misschien meer mogelijkheden geven wanneer je de lamp zou kunnen schakelen en de spot wel laten blijven draaien.

denk dat ik er maar eens een of 2 bestel om te proberen.

----------


## sjoerd

we hebben ze vroeger ook wel gehad, en eigenlijk geen problemen mee gehad. hou er wel rekening mee dat ze nooit synchroon draaien, zeker omdat er verschil ontstaat tijdens het omkeren van draairichting.
maar zijn best leuke dingen mee te doen. uiteraard kun je ook nog de motortjes apart schakelen als je er een extra stekker aanzet!

----------


## DjJeroen

Zijn best leuke dingen te doen met zwenkspotjes, zolang je er maar genoeg hebt!

http://www.jmpartys.nl/fotos/deel3/groot/18.jpg

2 cirkels boven de dj met in elke cirkel dacht 10/12 zwenkspotjes.
Dan 2 kanalen per cirkel en kan het er best leuk uitzien.

Wij hebben er ook nog nooit echt problemen mee gehad.

----------


## Watt Xtra

kijk dat ziet er best goed uit. ga ook een stel van die dingen bestellen en dan eens zien of ik er iets mee kan maken.

----------


## Watt Xtra

niemand andere reacties en creaties die hij of zij wil delen?

----------


## clitje

je maakt het jezelf veel te moeilijk. Pixeltrack van highlite is maar 600euro(als je de juiste korting kan regelen). Al die parretjes en zooi is alleen maar een hoop gekut. als je de pixeltrack op een hoog aantal kanalen zet heb je een complete lichtshow in 1 bak. 

En anders gewoon par 56. 300w per stuk. Trap je er zo 12 van op een groepje(wel blijven knipperen.)

----------


## stekelvarke

hmm parren een hoop gekut? parren en een pixeltrack/pixelline zijn totaal 2 verschillende dingen. 
Die pixeltrack heeft max 48 kanalen dus ik neem aan dat dat 16 segmenten zijn met afzonderlijke RGB kanalen?
Overigens zijn de ledproducten van showtec wel leuk om net dat tikkeltje extra te brengen bij je show.
Ook iets wat ik ooit al heb gezien zijn witte moonflowers, indien je er zo een aantal ophanght kan je toch mooie effecten bekomen en het kost niet erg veel, natuurlijk is dat niets om de hele show aan te laten staan maar wel om mooie accenten te leggen.

----------


## DeMennooos

> parren en een pixeltrack/pixelline zijn totaal 2 verschillende dingen.



Eerder 3 verschillende dingen...

Pixeltrack en Pixellines zijn nou ook niet echt vergelijkbare producten  :Wink:

----------


## stekelvarke

inderdaad, maar ze komen toch al dichter bij elkaar als een par tegenover een ledproduct.

----------


## DeMennooos

Dat dan weer wel ja  :Smile:

----------


## muddy

ledjes zou ik ook voor gaan, slurpen maar 10W voor toch een behoorlijk effect.

en dan nog iets: ik neem aan dat niet eens de helft van alle lampen per moment branden, dus gewoon niet alles tegelijk, maar regeling erop.

----------


## jg-com

Hee hallo.

Het is inderdaad mogelijk om met LED verlichting te werken.
Er zijn alleen erg veel verschillen met LED verlichting.
Ik denk dat ik daarintegen toch echt wel de oplossing voor alle problemen weet.

edit mod: spelling aangepast, aandacht hiervoor aub

----------


## Funmaker

en wat mag die sublieme oplossing dan wel niet zijn?

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik gok op de zoveelste Chinese LED par met 100-zoveel of 200-zoveel standaard LEDs....

----------


## jg-com

ik ken namelijk de enige leverancier in nederland die een LED par of een strobo model heeft met 1 cm LED dit geeft een hoger vermogen en dan 186 LEds.
dit geeft een led vermogen van 30w

voor dat strobo model ook met 1cm LEDs en dan 213 LEDs dit met een vermogen van 35 w

----------


## stekelvarke

En over welke leverancier of over welk product (merk/type) hebben we het dan?

----------


## DeMennooos

> ik ken namelijk de enige leverancier in nederland die een LED par of een strobo model heeft met 1 cm LED dit geeft een hoger vermogen en dan 186 LEds.



Ik ben wel nieuwsgierig naar de behuizing waar de 186 1cm LEDs in gemonteerd zijn. Helemaal als een PAR64 behuizing met 186 10mm LEDs al aardig vol begint te raken.

Waar is de output mee te vergelijken?

----------


## jg-com

het gaat om een par 64.
deze zit inderdaat goed vol ja.
kan echt geen LED meer bij.
het gaat overiguns over een produkt die die ik alleen maar kan leveren.

----------


## DeMennooos

LOL. Volgens mij was het gisteravond laat of vanochtend vroeg...
10mm LEDs is natuurlijk hetzelfde als 1cm LEDs.

In dat geval ben je helaas niet zo heel uniek, ik kan ze ook leveren... En zo weet ik er nog wel een paar....

Het verbruik is trouwens 30W en niet de opbrengst...

----------


## vasco

> het gaat overiguns over een produkt die die ik alleen maar kan leveren.



Nou noem dan eens merk en typen eventueel met website van de fabrikant zodat mensen hier kunnen kijken of het bruikbaar voor ze is anders zal je nooit wat leveren. Ik kan jou zo nog 25 leveranciers opnoemen die ook LED PAR 64's met 1cm/10mm ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) LED's kunnen leveren van diverse merken. Dus wat maakt het product dat jij levert zo uniek, niet zo geheimzinnig doen want je wordt snel niet serieus meer genomen op deze manier.

De 30 Watt die jij noemt lijkt mij trouwens opgenomen vermogen van jou product.
Lichtopbrengst geef je met een andere waarde aan, daarnaast kun jij als leverancier natuurlijk hier ook gelijk even de complete specs neerzetten van die PAR toch.

Vind dit trouwens al op het randje komen van commerciële uitspraken, zie spelregels forum.

----------


## Watt Xtra

kijk in zn profiel en ...

http://www.jg-com.nl/led/folder2.pdf

hier staat alles over zijn leds in.. volgens mij exact dezelfde parren als alle andere die ook hebben.

heb vandaag weer een 4 tal nieuwe ledparren besteld van eurolite.. schijnen de 2de serie te wezen, hebben 6 kanalen dmx, inplaats van 4of 5. wat het verschil is durf ik niet te zeggen.

jullie horen van mij.

----------


## moderator

Wat hier door JG-com wordt geplaatst gaat ver over het randje....de maniere waarop het wordt aangekondigd is echter zo humoristisch dat ik ook wel eens meer info wil....Zonder de verkooppraat, die mag achterwege blijven.

----------


## vasco

Als ik in die pdf-folder van hem kijk dan zie ik inderdaad echt helemaal niks nieuws dat bij bijvoorbeeld C*nr*d etc. niet is te krijgen. Ben inderdaad wel erg nieuwschierig wat er nu zo uniek is maar denk dat wij niets meer gaan horen van deze vrolijke "verkoper/electrciën/netwerkbeheerder/webdesigner/webhoster/alle markten thuis" knaap maar misschien is hij gewoon op vakantie.

----------

